# Fundraiser for National Canine Cancer Foundation



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

There is a silent auction and fundraising drive going on at this moment on Facebook to raise funds to fight canine cancer. It is memory of Tyler Ford Crufts World Champion and 2 time NOC winner. 
To check out the auction on Facebook go here, it ends at 7pm today Jan. 26.
https://www.facebook.com/Tylerfundraiser

Not a "facebooker" you can go here and just make a donation.
Tyler : Friends Are The Cure


----------

